# Will 14" SE-R rims fit an XE?



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Can somebody confirm that 1991 b13 14" SE-r rims with 185/60's (factory alloy) will fit a '93 XE? . Also, will the increased weight steal some precious power from the mighty 1.6?


----------



## Wagon Wagon (Sep 20, 2002)

Yes, they'll fit. No, they won't rob power.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Yup they bolt right on with no power loss...


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

Yep, had them on my ride for a while. I noticed no decrease in performance.


----------



## Pgunga (Jan 8, 2003)

Not that much heavier and bigger is better(for looks)


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

They should fit


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

man, I WANT THOSE B-14 RIMS! Personally, I like them better than the b-13 se-r rims. Is that a CF hood?


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

man, I WANT THOSE B-14 RIMS! Personally, I like them better than the b-13 se-r rims. Is that a CF hood?


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

SentraXERacer said:


> *man, I WANT THOSE B-14 RIMS! Personally, I like them better than the b-13 se-r rims. Is that a CF hood? *


Yeah, somehow the B14 rims look better on the classics than they do on the B14s  The hood is not CF. The clearcoat on some areas of the car is really bad an flaking off and the hood was no exception. Got tired of looking at it while I was driving so I did a quick sand down and painted it semi-gloss black. Not a good job but at least I'm not looking at the bad paint.


----------



## Fast91SER (Jul 2, 2002)

The B14 rims are nice, I had some for 4 year....but I grew tired of them


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

B14 SE-R rims come stock on the last gen 240's also I believe


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Shawnsilverb14 said:


> *B14 SE-R rims come stock on the last gen 240's also I believe *


Nope. Impossible. The FWD B14 had a very different bolt pattern (and number of bolts on each tire) than the RWD S14.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

http://reports.intellichoice.com/re...TRID=0&P1=0&YEAR=1998&MAKE=Nissan&MODEL=240SX

I guess your right. They look the same, just with different bolt patterns.


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

and different offsets. Just because the bolt pattern is the same for the B15 and the S14 doesn't mean the rims are interchangable.


----------

